# my plan



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey guys, I always seem to be critising other people, time for some role reversal. I intend to keep you posted on how it is going too.

Many people may judge my methods as extreme, and they would be right, but hey means to an end. Here we go;

I am in the final stretch for summer cutting now. The finish line is sub 10%

I have started the infamous 'fat fast' (call me crazy), if you guys dont know it invloves eating only lowcarb protein and good fats ONLY!!!!!, at around 1500kcals (very low). But I have done it before with great effectivness. Due to the restricted cals, I have some M1t (I have researched the pros/cons), to restrict muscle loss, 5mg (for cutting) low dose will limit the sides, have 6-oxo for pct, and milk thistle throughout

I have clen/t3/eca on hand (the M1t counteract the catabolic effects of cytomel). I have read a plethora of posts/info about clen/t3 (especially t3) and the world seems divided, so i will make my own mind up. Clen 2 week on two off (cycled), will t3 on a low dose 25mg cycled up and down. With eca on the off weeks

using, multivit, glutamine, l-carnitine, taurine, potassium, 5-htp maybe melatonin

good luck to me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sounds like Atkins to me but the fats on Atkins can be varried. I am on the Atkins now and it works really well even for stubbern fat losers. I found I dont need anything but just low carbs to lose weight. I am not taking any of the clen/t3/eca stuff and doing no cardio.

I do take the L-glutimine, creatine, vitamins, minerals, tauring. Restricting the carbs alone will give you a desired affect. I would try the low carb rout like 20 grams max for a couple or few weeks then when the weight loss slows then you can add the other stuff.

I would not take the T3 unless on cycle as I hear it can make you catabolic and this tends to happen when dieting and muscle is a precious thing to lose. So the 2 together might not be good.

If the dieting is done correctly you can and probably should lose about 1" per 5 lbs of body weight. If you lose more then 5 lbs and are not getting close to the 1" mark then there is probably either alot of fat elseware in the body or there is some muscle loss there.

Usually you will see it in your face first and then the last place to really go is the stomach.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Musclehed said:


> Hey guys, I always seem to be critising other people, time for some role reversal.
> 
> there is nothing wrong with constructive critisism and from what i can remember thats all you give so fair play to you. good luck with the diet bro.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Scott,

I have always used reduced carb diets (ketogenic) for cutting, I was a eger 16 yr old reading dan duchains - militant dieting. This is different to the atkins, for all purposes ZERO carb, hoping to stay in DEEP ketosis for prelonged periods, with no carb up. I believe all keto diet should not be thrown under the atkins heading.

I have a good amount of muscle (not compared to you, but hey) so if a little goes, in the line of duty, so be it. Although from the extensive research I have done on M1t, it is pretty close to gear (yet stil legal, such a blurred line these days) . I hope it will do a good job with the cytomels catabolic effects and the my sever caloric deficit.

I am only intending to do this for 4 weeks max, it kills me busting my ass in the gym with no sugary drink as a reward. Coming of this diet is VERY important. Re-introducing carbs slowely, with very low GI for a week and increase gradually. Imagine like I will feel like crap throughout, but its a bit of fun eh.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For some reason when I limit carbs I feel great. I dont eat a lot of carbs eather, but enough not to go into ketosis. You will be fine. You will feel awsome when you slip into ketosis. It should take about 3 days. If with very few carbs into your diet and you cant fall into ketosis, then you need to add more fat to your diet. Fat is key. Its just people think because fat has more than double the calories of protein and carbs that they limit them to loose weight. Very flawed thinking.

Dan Duchains - way ahead of his time. Very very knoledgable guy. Looks like you have been doing your homework. Keep us posted. Maybe a before and after pic?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh yea drink a ton of water and good luck with the constipation towards the end of the diet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

L-glutimine is supposed to be anti-catabolic as well. I do take that now. Reduced carb diet makes me have more energy. I did so much stuff yesterday when I look back, I could not believe I did that much. My #1 fallback is not drinking enough water.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey guys,

'when I limit carbs I feel great', 'Reduced carb diet makes me have more energy'. Man I hate you guys, with a passion. Try having a 'shot' of optimum oil blend chased my a low carb stawberry (cant change the flavour because that was your favourite flavour at the time of ordering, hate strawberry) six times a day, then see how you feel on a 'reduced carb diet' 

Only kidding glad to have winger and hackski (aka Scott, {you can call me dave}) on board. I am stil unsure about glutamine but I have thrown it in there to cover my bases (hell i need them covering).

Have been told with the clen and m1t my blood pressure might sore so adding Hawthorne Berry if need be.

take care


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Clenbuterol hydrochloride is a beta-2-adrenergic agonist, the most widely used class of bronchodilator drugs for the treatment of human asthma. It does raise the bodies temp so it will burn fat.

I do think you can get into ketosis while eating carbs. Try these carbs they count a zero. Only because they have a carb to fiber ratio.

Strawberries, celery, cucumbers. They will help you with the pooping. 

If you limited your carbs to strawberries, celery, cucumbers, brocolli, asparages and peaches, yes peaches for the first 3 weeks, then do your no carb deal I think you would keep the fat loss at a constant. See the body adaptes to quickly. The only way you can get to where you want to be is change. I would also add cardio after you hit your second or third platou. I would even start off with every 3 day and work your way up to every other.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just cooked (2) Fillet Mignon and (2) pork chops (BBQ) and (12) hard boiled eggs

For Tonight and work tomorrow. That Did not take anymore time than any (1) single egg or chop!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What time is dinner.  Did you tan your nuts?


----------

